# drugi rok mija



## guniang

Hi,
 should I use A second year 'passes' or 'is passing' in the following phrase: 

Drugi rok mija, odkąd grecki rząd ujawnił prawdziwy stan swoich finansów publicznych, a Unia Europejska (eurogrupa) do tej pory nie zdołała przedłożyć wiarygodnego planu reformy strefy euro.


My try:
A second year passes / is passing /  since Greek government revealed the true state of public economy, and European Union (eurogroup) has not yet managed to bring in a reliable plan of reform of eurozone.

Thanks!


----------



## paulie-nka

_is passing _według mnie, ponieważ to to zmiana czegoś, a wtedy używamy czasu present continuous.


----------



## NotNow

guniang said:


> My try:
> A second year passes / is passing / since the Greek government revealed the true state of the public economy, and the European Union (eurogroup) has not yet managed to bring in a reliable plan of reform of the eurozone.
> 
> Thanks!



Minor improvements.


----------



## LilianaB

It has been another year since the Greek Government revealed the true state of their public finances, and the European Union ( the Euro Group ) has not been able to come up with a reliable plan to  reform the Eurozone.


----------



## Szkot

I assume 'the Greek government revealed ...' in 2010, and it is now 2012, so I would say 'A year (or more than a year) has passed since ...'.   The combination of the present tense and  _since _is often incorrect.


----------



## guniang

Thanks to All of you!


----------



## majlo

Doesn't "Another year" omit to convey which year it is? It's the second year, and "another year" could just as well be the sixth or the seventh, no?



Szkot said:


> I assume 'the Greek government revealed ...' in 2010, and it is now 2012, so I would say 'A year (or more than a year) has passed since ...'.   The combination of the present tense and  _since _is often incorrect.


But you've just used a present tense.


----------



## LilianaB

Another with the meaning of one more, second.


----------



## guniang

I think that it should be 'Second year will soon have passed', what do u think?


----------



## LilianaB

I think second year is usually referred to as another year. The construction you have proposed is not stylistically appropriate in my opinion. I do not know if it is grammatically correct, even: it all depends on the context.


----------



## Szkot

guniang said:


> I think that it should be 'Second year will soon have passed', what do u think?



That would mean the original event was  nearly 24 months ago, so in early 2010.  Your text means the original event was more than 12 months ago, which is different.  I can't think of a good way of specifically translating the word _drugi_, either as _another _or _second_; better concentrate on the sense of the text.

(Grammatically, you would say '*A* second year ...)


----------



## Thomas1

Another suggestion:
It's/It has been almost two years since...


----------

